# Suche Startplatz für SKS Bike Marathon in Sundern



## jules.art (13. März 2009)

Wenn jemand doch nicht antreten möchte, antreten kann oder anders verhindert ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar einen Startplatz für den Halbmarathon übernehmen zu können. 

Natürlich zahle ich Startgebür und Ummeldegebür. 
Ich hab verschwitzt mich rechtzeitig zu melden und nun sind alle Plätze weg  -erstaunlich wie schnell die Events mittlerweile ausgebucht sind! Erschreckend aber auch cool! 

Schickt mir doch einfach ne Mail.... ! 
fröhliche Grüße!
Jule


----------



## Dennis2901 (20. März 2009)

Mich trifft das gleiche Problem.

Bin an einem Startplatz für den Halb- oder Marathon intresiert.

Übernehme natürlich alle Kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (21. März 2009)

Sind Leute eigentlich bereit auch mehr als die eigentliche Startgebühr zu bezahlen?
Hätte da für nächstes Jahr eine Geschäftsidee


----------



## jules.art (21. März 2009)




----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. März 2009)

Ich hätte einen Startplatz, den ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr nutzen darf  es wäre schade, wenn der verfällt, da ja so viele noch fahren möchten. Also bei Interesse bei mir melden.


----------



## jules.art (23. März 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Haihappen2811 (23. März 2009)

ker, verrückt wie viele Anfragen kommen  aber ich hab doch nur Einen. Wie läuft das überhaupt mit Ummelden und so, hat da einer Erfahrung ?


----------



## jules.art (23. März 2009)

habe dir ne Mail geschickt


----------



## VRTX700 (24. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

suche auch noch einen Startplatz. Lizenz- oder Hobbyklasse, spielt keine Rolle.

Wird man sich ansonsten vor Ort noch nachmelden können?

Grüße und trainiert nicht soviel!


----------



## sunboy (24. März 2009)

Blubb


----------



## dosenboden (25. März 2009)

Holadie-jee

Ich suche auch ein startplatz, aber für die 100km strecke...

*Klik*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (26. März 2009)

Blubb


----------



## VRTX700 (26. März 2009)

Bräuchte eher was für die Mitteldistanz....


----------



## hefra (27. März 2009)

Mitteldistanz und Langstrecke ist bei der Meldung das gleiche... man darf sich unterwegs noch umentscheiden.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

ich würde gerne Kurze Distanz an den start gehen. falls noch ein platz vorhanden ist bitte melden. DANKE


----------



## Rotten67 (28. März 2009)

Ich suche auch noch einen für die mittlere oder lange Strecke...


----------



## Piotr600 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Startplatzsuchende,
ich hätte noch einen Startplatz für mittel/lang
abzugeben.
Wer sich also um Ummeldung und ähnliches kümmern
will kann ihn für 25 haben.
Wie schon w.o. gesagt die erste PN gewinnt.
SG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. März 2009)

Startplatz für die Mittel/Langstrecke abzugeben, ab 50 Euro.


----------



## jules.art (30. März 2009)

Sehr freundlich...


----------



## epic03 (30. März 2009)

na klar....


----------



## kollo (1. April 2009)

Moin,
ich hätte einen Startplatz Hobby Mittel/Langstrecke zum Originalpreis abzugeben. Ummeldegebühr -wenn es eine gibt- sollte allerdings der Käufer tragen.

Und wenn jemand weiß, wie die Ummeldung überhaupt vonstatten geht, wär das auch sehr interessant Die Veranstalter reagieren leider nicht auf Mails?!

Interessenten bitte per PM melden. Der erste bekommt den Zuschlag.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## jules.art (1. April 2009)

Also du schickst dem Veranstalter eine Mail. Über das Kontaktformular auf der Seite oder Via Email adresse vom Impressum...mit der info das du deinen Startplatz ummelden möchtest da du nicht fahren kannst und den Daten des neuen Fahrers die du auch bei deiner Anmeldung gemacht hast (siehe Anmeldemaske). Im Anhang vielleicht noch die Anmeldebestätigung. 
Die Ändern das dann sehr zügig in der Liste! Eine Ummeldegebühr gibt es nicht...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. April 2009)

Hm vielleicht sollte ich den Startplatz in der Bucht reinsetzen.


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hm vielleicht sollte ich den Startplatz in der Bucht reinsetzen.




Ich hab auch noch welche .... überweist einfach auf mein Konto, wie üblich!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. April 2009)

Mal ganz nebenbei, bist du dieses Jahr wieder mit Iris in Bergisch Gladbach am Start?


----------



## VRTX700 (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

gibt noch jemand seinen Startplatz ab? Mittel-/Langdistanz?

Gruß


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. April 2009)

_Solche Verkäufe gehören allerhöchstens in den Bikemarkt, hier sind die nicht erwünscht! - RobBj123_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (5. April 2009)

super kommentar....
ich denk aber Trotzdem das es dreist ist einfach mal mehr als den doppelten Preis zu nehmen... jajaja Angebot/Nachfrage, Preis steigt usw. naja auch egal...


----------



## Delgado (5. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei, bist du dieses Jahr wieder mit Iris in Bergisch Gladbach am Start?



Rheinland Cup, ja kommst Du auch?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. April 2009)

Jupp. frauchen fährt auch.


----------



## Breezel (6. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich suche noch einen Startplatz fÃ¼r den Marathon (Mitteldistanz) in Sundern am 25.04.2009. Die StartgebÃ¼hr wird selbstverstÃ¤ndlich erstattet. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r den Fall, sollten GebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r die Ummeldung anfallen. Davon ab, ist eine Ummeldung mit einer Email ja erledigt. Wer also nicht starten mag â oder anderweitig verhindert ist und seinen Startplatz an Gleichgesinnte weitergeben mÃ¶chte, der mÃ¶ge sich bitte melden. Danke!

sportliche GrÃ¼Ãe.

PS: Ich habe die Moderation gebeten dieses Thema etwas im Auge zu behalten. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass die wenigsten hier Interesse an Preistreiberei haben. Noch weniger an unterschwellig fremdenfeindlichen ÃuÃerungen zu unseren anatolischen MitbÃ¼rgern. Ein insgesamt unkollegiales und unsportliches Verhalten, wie man es hoffentlich auf der Strecke nicht erleben muss. In diesem Sinne: Fair Play!


----------



## liozzie (6. April 2009)

Hallo,

Gibt es noch jemand der eine Startplatz hatte fur die Mittel-/Langdistanz? Am liebsten fur die langdistanz, aber mittel ist auch gut. 
Ich war zu spat :-( Aber habe schon eine ferienwohnung gebucht...

Gruß 
Oskar


----------



## Wave (6. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> _Solche Verkäufe gehören allerhöchstens in den Bikemarkt, hier sind die nicht erwünscht! - RobBj123_



Möchte wer den Ebay-Link zu meinem Startplatz haben?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. April 2009)

...





> Noch weniger an unterschwellig fremdenfeindlichen Äußerungen zu unseren anatolischen Mitbürgern. Ein insgesamt unkollegiales und unsportliches Verhalten, wie man es hoffentlich auf der Strecke nicht erleben muss.



Vielen dank, nur leider interessiert mich deine Meinung dazu wie einen Anatolischen Ziegenhüter die Butterpreise in Rotterdamm.

Übrigens komme ich gerade aus der Türkei wo ich mit den örtlichen CC Profis Traniert habe und lasse mir ungern von solch inteligenten Leuten wie du es anscheinend bist Tatsachen untertstellen. 

Aber das können wir auch gerne im Startblock näher besprechen.


----------



## RobBj123 (7. April 2009)

Bitte diesen Thread ausschließlich zum _fairen_ Tausch von Startplätzen nutzen, Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Thread ausschließlich zum _fairen_ Tausch von Startplätzen nutzen, Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gerne gesehen.



 Danke!

Unabhängig davon würde mich mal interessieren, was der Veranstalter zu dieser Art "Gebahren" sagt, das hier ggf. auch mal die Gefahr besteht, das  Plätze auch "vorgekauft" werden könnten, um sie später fürs Doppelte unter die Leute zu kegeln. Na ja.  Gott sei Dank gehts auch anders und nen Kollege von mir hat nen Startplatz für die kurze Distanz problemlos zum ursprünglichen Preis von einem User hier bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

nichts, 
es lebe die freie marktwirtschaft.  

sowas gibts doch überall, ob wm tickets, konzertkarten etc.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nichts,
> es lebe die freie marktwirtschaft.
> 
> sowas gibts doch überall, ob wm tickets, konzertkarten etc.



Mir solls gleich sein, wers nötig hat. Ich finds nur schade, wenn sowas dann vorsätzlich gemacht werden würde und nicht, weil man aus gesundhetlichen Gründen/Termine etc. dann doch noch teilnehmen könnte.


----------



## quax_bruch (7. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielen dank, nur leider interessiert mich deine Meinung dazu wie einen Anatolischen Ziegenhüter die Butterpreise in Rotterdamm.



OFF-TOPIC: schlechtes Beispiel. Die anatolische Ziegenproduktion ist stark an die Milchproduktion (damit auch die Butter, und damit auch deren Preis) gekoppelt. Je billiger die Butter in Rotterdam, desto billiger die Butter in der EU, desto billiger (meist) alle Milchprodukte in der EU, desto mehr wird davon in Anatolien gekauft, desto weniger Ziegen muss unser Freund da hüten (da Ziegenmilch ein Hauptprodukt der Ziegenhüterei ist).


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

@quax_bruch

geil 


aber das ist metzkergiga4u doch zu hoch, sowas steht ja nicht in der bild.


----------



## Wave (7. April 2009)

RobBj123 schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Thread ausschließlich zum _fairen_ Tausch von Startplätzen nutzen, Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen sind hier nicht gerne gesehen.





eminem7905 schrieb:


> @quax_bruch
> 
> geil
> 
> ...



Hab Eminems Beitrag mal gemeldet....gehört, meiner meinung nach, nicht hierher.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

aua, aber sowas steht wirklich nicht in der bild. da muss man schon was anderes lesen, oder???  und bitte wenn dann den verursacher melden, nicht die reaktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. April 2009)

Danke Wave aber ist schon gut, die beiden verstehen es zwar aber blicken doch nicht dahinter. 
Ist aber auch egal, und gut is nu.

Hoffe der Crossmax SLR wird sich in Sundern bezahlt machen, ist aber Tubeless und ein steinalter RR drauf.


----------



## Re-spekt (17. April 2009)

Hallo, sind den jetzt alle Startplätze vergeben ?
(von Veranstalterseite schon - hatte angefragt)

Ich würde gerne fahren (einspringen)!!! - Mittel / Langdistanz -

also melden unter PM  oder    [email protected]


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2009)

.....


----------



## Re-spekt (20. April 2009)

Hallo, Robert 

Ich bin jetzt schon versorgt ! aber noch nicht gelistet !

Damit wären deine Frei für noch Intressierte Teilnehmer !!


----------



## airDvans (20. April 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hätte 2 Startplätze für die Langdistanz abzugeben.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert


 
Hallo Robert, sind die startplatze noch frei??

Gruss Wolf


----------



## alex80 (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
hat evtl. jemand einen Startplatz abzugeben für Mittel / Langdistanz?


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2009)

Der Veranstalter nimmt keine Ummeldung mehr an! Oder hast du eine Lizenz?

RObert


----------



## alex80 (23. April 2009)

Ja.


----------



## TobiasBauss (24. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann meinen Startplatz für den Marathon abgeben !

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2009)

es werden laut veranstalter keine ummeldungen mehr vorgernommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. April 2009)

Jo, da geht nix mehr


----------



## rhrein (24. April 2009)

Da ich leider krank bin kann jemand meinen Startplatz für 55/100 km bekommen.  Preis was du bezahlen willst. 
Da keine Ummeldung mehr möglich ist, mußt du auf meinem Namen fahren.


----------



## schnapsidee (22. April 2010)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne Kurze Distanz an den start gehen. falls noch ein platz vorhanden ist bitte melden. DANKE


 

Hallo,

falls du immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz bist, ich habe für die 30 Km Runde gemeldet, aber leider doch keine Zeit.. Also bei Intresse einfach mail an mich. Müsstest nur die Startgebühr übernehmen.

Gruß


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

schnapsidee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls du immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz bist, ich habe für die 30 Km Runde gemeldet, aber leider doch keine Zeit.. Also bei Intresse einfach mail an mich. Müsstest nur die Startgebühr übernehmen.
> 
> Gruß



Na ich denke nach 1 Jahr wird er schon einen gefunden haben


----------



## schnapsidee (22. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ich denke nach 1 Jahr wird er schon einen gefunden haben


 

hahahahahhaaa... du hast recht, ..wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

gruß


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

schnapsidee schrieb:


> hahahahahhaaa... du hast recht, ..wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
> 
> gruß




Macht doch nix, passiert ;-) Hier wurden schon auf Beiträge geantwortet, die nen paar Jahre noch älter waren


----------



## schnapsidee (22. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Macht doch nix, passiert ;-) Hier wurden schon auf Beiträge geantwortet, die nen paar Jahre noch älter waren


 
 dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich mich nur um ein jahr verbaselt hab..

vllt. sieht man sich beim 2+3 stunden rennen in hagen

gruß


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

schnapsidee schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich mich nur um ein jahr verbaselt hab..
> 
> vllt. sieht man sich beim 2+3 stunden rennen in hagen
> 
> gruß



100% da ich die Streckenverpflegung manage ;-) und auch dort selbst stehe.


----------



## schnapsidee (22. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 100% da ich die Streckenverpflegung manage ;-) und auch dort selbst stehe.


 
dann mach das bloß richtig, ich werde hungrig sein .. fährst du 2 oder 3 stunden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

schnapsidee schrieb:


> dann mach das bloß richtig, ich werde hungrig sein .. fährst du 2 oder 3 stunden??



Also mit dem Lesen haste es echt nicht so... 

ICH MACHE STRECKENVERPFLEGUNG.... Ich werde Dir Gel/Riegel, was zu Trinken oder nen bissken Banänchen reichen ;-)

Also....sinnier sinnier....fahre ich weder die 2 noch die 3 Stunden .


----------



## schnapsidee (22. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also mit dem Lesen haste es echt nicht so...
> 
> ICH MACHE STRECKENVERPFLEGUNG.... Ich werde Dir Gel/Riegel, was zu Trinken oder nen bissken Banänchen reichen ;-)
> 
> Also....sinnier sinnier....fahre ich weder die 2 noch die 3 Stunden .


 
also das mit der verpflegung hatte ich schon verstanden...(das mit dem stehen nicht), ist für mich auch nahrung .. spätestens nach 1 1/2 stunden hartgas bekomme ich hunger!?

ja schade das du dann selber nicht an start kannst, war letztes jahr schon ne geile veranstaltung


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2010)

schnapsidee schrieb:


> also das mit der verpflegung hatte ich schon verstanden...(das mit dem stehen nicht), ist für mich auch nahrung .. spätestens nach 1 1/2 stunden hartgas bekomme ich hunger!?
> 
> ja schade das du dann selber nicht an start kannst, war letztes jahr schon ne geile veranstaltung



Na da dürfte ich Dir auch schon selbiges hingeworfen haben ;-)

Du is auch nicht meine Strecke wenn ich ehrlich bin...ggf. nächstes Jahr, wenn ich die Trophy auf der Mittleren ganz fahren würde. Da ist der Heimvorteil dann ganz gut.


----------



## Jonas27 (22. April 2010)

Wegen Krankheit habe ich einen Startplatz für die 55/100km Runde zu verkaufen... einfach melden!


----------



## randi (28. April 2011)

Ich biete einen Startplatz für die Halb- (55km) oder Langdistanz (100 km) zum Selbstkostenpreis an.
Bitte per PN melden.


----------

